# Need help with this crown molding issue (video in message to show issue)



## Novicesaw (May 8, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I have attached a video to show and explain the issue I am having. Any help would be appreciated.

http://s151.photobucket.com/user/morganmanic/media/VIDEO0143_zpse4114070.mp4.html

Thanks


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

Put in a filler strip slighter wider than the crown and reduce your upper door height.


----------



## gowings (Jun 17, 2013)

If it's me doing it . I lower the uppers and run the crown along the top. Gives you a much better look.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

There is no upper, the cabinet is floor to ceiling.
I would go with the first suggestion, but add a second "wider than crown and thicker than door piece" to "bump" it out beyond cut down door.
45 it around the other side of the cabinet.
Continue the crown around the entire cabinet.
This looks better and leaves a reveal over the door.


----------



## chopnhack (Dec 16, 2007)

Whatever happened with the project Novicesaw? I see that you are returning next to a door that will swing into the molding so that will not work. The best suggestion is to drop the cab and allow a slight reveal across the top so that you can wrap your crown. If you are confident in your ww'ing skills, take the cab out and chop the bottom off and put it back in after taking out x inches. That will allow you to finish. Post some pics when your done.


----------

